# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe au Lait Cigar Review - Great little cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my fav little cigars, as it's kin, the Cafe Noir. Great taste and a good value when you can catch them on sale. This is also one o...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe au Lait Cigar Review - Great little cigar


----------

